# Alexander Pet Cage on Zooplus



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

It's the long one at 101cm.

Anyway I think I probably already know the answer but is 1cm bar spacing to large for female mice?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

It depends on the mice tbh.

1cm is the biggest bar spacing that you can use but some of the smaller does will be able to slip through still 

I've kept mice in 1cm bar spaced cages but they were show mice so quite big really.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Unless they are particularly small mice they should be ok, Ive always kept my adult mice in 1cm bar spaced cages, I have them in a meshed cage or a smaller bar spaced cage untill they are fully grown. Is the Alexander 1cm? Ive never owned one but I thought they were narrower than that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Unless they are particularly small mice they should be ok, Ive always kept my adult mice in 1cm bar spaced cages, I have them in a meshed cage or a smaller bar spaced cage untill they are fully grown. *Is the Alexander 1cm?* Ive never owned one but I thought they were narrower than that.


Yep it's 1cm  Well that is what it says on zooplus :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh I meant to say, if a mouse can get its head through the bars it can get its whole body out, if it cant then your ok


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh I meant to say, if a mouse can get its head through the bars it can get its whole body out, if it cant then your ok


Glad you said that, I forgot too


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies 

I think I will leave it as I don't want to risk them squeezing out.

I have other options but they are 82cm long and it appealed to me for being 101cm long and a decent price.

Oh well


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

I've always wished for a cage with around 7mm bar spacing and bigger than 80cm but I've never found one, I don't think there is one. Mice and small hamsters need something better, they have so much energy and one day I plan to make a cage myself even though everything I've ever made has broke or would cost too much money but I will properly plan it out before I do it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

How big is the Mickey cage, the XL one, never mind off to look 

ETA: They are 80cm long and narrow bars for mice http://www.savic.be/mickey-2-xl


----------



## rainstars (May 3, 2012)

I have the mickey 2XL, it's meant to be 80 x 50cm but when you measure it, it's a few CM smaller. The bar spacing is 7mm. I'd never buy any other cage for mice (if I had to) it's perfect, the bar spacing, the quality, and massive door. There are some other cages the same size also with a big door that are cheaper, but I can't say how much flex the bars have.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

What about the criceti deluxe? * edited to say its 7mm bar space but just read its only 76cms x 45cms, but still a very nice cage!


----------



## Chloe xx (Oct 28, 2012)

The alexander is a 7mm bar it says in one of the reviews x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with Chloe...I have female mice in two now and the bar spacing is definitely smaller than 1cm.


----------

